# clarification - painted agama/painted dragon?



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

As well as a number of other new pets, I bought a painted agama from doncaster. When I got home I tried to find out more about him, I've been told how to keep him, what he eats etc... but was just looking for some extra information, he seems to have no interest in crickets.

I got really really confused by a few threads on here, were painted agamas and painted dragons are being mixed up, one species lives a normal life, the other dies after a year.

I'm pretty definite that my little boy is a painted agama, but the guy in this thread agrees that the ones he was considering buying are the ones shown in the picture which is missing, and these are supposed to be agamas
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/140861-painted-dragons-3.html
he agreed that they are also the ones pictured in this thread
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/141740-i-just-got-big-shock.html










which would mean mine was not a painted agama as he looks nothing like these. There is still complete confusion as to whether these blue and orange ones are the ones that live only a year.


I am really confused. Here is my little boy

















*
Could someone please tell me which is the painted agama and which is the painted dragon? and which species lives only a year?*

I'd be devastated if he will only live a year =[ he's so sweet, and very very clingy, he doesn't like when I put him back in his viv, he runs back up my arm and goes to sleep on me. =[ I was also worried that this is not normal?

Please someone let me know.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

*someone* must be able to tell me. To add to the fact i'm really not well this is making me feel more sick at thought of loosing him after a year =[


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

he is lovely and very like a bearded dragon, but I'm afraid I have no idea which is which


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

found this

Google Image Result for http://www.curator.org/legacyvmnh/weboflife/kingdom/p_chordata/classreptilia/O_Squamata/InfraIguania/FAgamidae/CtenophorusPictus_files/image002.jpg

yours doesn't look anything like it


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

this one looks like yours and is also called a painted dragon but it is a completely different species from the annual one

Google Image Result for http://www.crislis2.f9.co.uk/herpcapbreed/images/agama.jpg


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

and finally

I think this is what you have and it is definitely not an annual lizard: victory:

Google Image Result for http://www.88petsmart.com/reptiles/pictures/lizard/golden_agama.jpg


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

it's a painted agama.... it lives for more than a year....

look for care sheets on Agamas


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

zemanski said:


> and finally
> 
> I think this is what you have and it is definitely not an annual lizard: victory:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.88petsmart.com/reptiles/pictures/lizard/golden_agama.jpg


thank you! i was so worried =[ i looked and couldn't find anything (i can be abit dosey) thank you so much


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Painted dragon / painted agama are used for a number of species. What you have is Laudakia brachydactyla or Agama Stellio Brachydactyla (same species, classification changed, but google on both for results). It is definitely not an annual lizard and will live a good lifetime if cared for correctly. Keep like a bearded dragon, perhaps a bit hotter. Should eat a variety of livefood and veg, usually quite voracious hunters - but like beardies, can take up to a week to settle in before eating.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

rybuzz said:


> it's a painted agama.... it lives for more than a year....
> 
> look for care sheets on Agamas


thanks =] they're all kept the same way then? i've been told what conditions and food they need, but he won't eat anything that i was told he should, and *won't* go back into his viv, had to really fight with him to get him to stay in last night, and really quickly withdraw my arm


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

maybe the answer to what he is lye's here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/155622-1-3-painted-agama.html


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> thank you! i was so worried =[ i looked and couldn't find anything (i can be abit dosey) thank you so much


No problem - It helps to do an image search rather than a text search sometimes


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

can i have it? lol, its like a beardie with its jamas on!!!!!

i have never seen one before! really cool!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Painted dragon / painted agama are used for a number of species. What you have is Laudakia brachydactyla or Agama Stellio Brachydactyla (same species, classification changed, but google on both for results). It is definitely not an annual lizard and will live a good lifetime if cared for correctly. Keep like a bearded dragon, perhaps a bit hotter. Should eat a variety of livefood and veg, usually quite voracious hunters - but like beardies, can take up to a week to settle in before eating.


thanks =] i made my last post before i saw this one, i was told to keep them just like a beardie, but was also told they don't eat much veg?


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

they only grow to 12" - half the size of a beardie - perfect if you don't have room for a big viv:flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

moonstruck said:


> thanks =] i made my last post before i saw this one, i was told to keep them just like a beardie, but was also told they don't eat much veg?


I've kept two pairs so far, in my experience they have all been very keen on veg, at least equal, if not keener, than beardies, so worth a try!


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Saw them at Doncaster and was tempted but got 2 Plated Lizards instead. The picture is like the ones I have here they are Painted Agamas and are really cool, deffinatly live more than a year normally


They can take a day or 2 to settle in but once they do 
They love meal times :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I used to have one of them!!!



















I always beleived her to be a starred agama though???


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I've kept two pairs so far, in my experience they have all been very keen on veg, at least equal, if not keener, than beardies, so worth a try!


what veg do you feed them? can they eat pretty much the same as a beardie, i have 3 beardies already, and lots of babies. he hasn't touched what i put in his viv, but as they take a while to settle in that's not surprising. =]


he won't let go of me! he's ever so clingy, seriously is this normal? he ran away from my bf when he tried to pick him up, but stays still for me... oh dear


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Thought starred agama's were mainly black with just a little colour.

Our 3 are very different from each other the male is skitty as anything one of the females will come out to play while the other watches from a distance


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> Saw them at Doncaster and was tempted but got 2 Plated Lizards instead. The picture is like the ones I have here they are Painted Agamas and are really cool, deffinatly live more than a year normally
> 
> 
> They can take a day or 2 to settle in but once they do
> They love meal times :lol2:


my boyfriends mum showed us them, i really liked them then when i went back he was left on his own, and he was the one i liked most so i had to =]

we have quite a few new reps from doncaster


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

dax said:


> can i have it? lol, its like a beardie with its jamas on!!!!!
> 
> i have never seen one before! really cool!


noooo! he's mine =] i'd never seen one before either. he's gorgeous, and that made me laugh


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

So did we 2 plated lizards and 3 tiger striped bearded dragons already saving for June :2thumb:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> I used to have one of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwh =] they are lovely, i might in the future want to get him a gf. mine seems a little more orange than yours, are the females paler or is it just natural variation in them all?


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> So did we 2 plated lizards and 3 tiger striped bearded dragons already saving for June :2thumb:


hmm... my list is abit longer

this little feller, painted agama
2 corn snakes
4 leopard geckos
5 of those tiny lizards, (supposed to be smallest in the world)

i was soooo busy trying to tremember all their living condition that i've forgotton the name of the tiny ones, anyone who went to doncaster help? you must have seen them! you probabaly saw me... you'd remember me lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not sure hun - she was a female is about all I really got with her! She was skittish as heck, and had one heck of a bite on her!!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Not sure hun - she was a female is about all I really got with her! She was skittish as heck, and had one heck of a bite on her!!


she bit you?! he has never bit me, never ran from me... never tried to escape. I have only had him a day, but shouldn't he be worse at the beginning? Is he ok? He won't let go of me... he's kind of claimed me... and clings, and doesn't let my boyfriend pick him up. I am abit concerned about him being so clingy to me


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

them little lizards were awesome...

were the called like dwarf gecko's or something?


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> hmm... my list is abit longer
> 
> this little feller, painted agama
> 2 corn snakes
> ...


Think the little ones are called sudanids (think thats how it is spelt)


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

rybuzz said:


> them little lizards were awesome...
> 
> were the called like dwarf gecko's or something?


i'm not sure... as there were two people selling small lizards, im pretty sure the dwarf geckos were the ones that one guy had individually tubbed, and the ones i bought were in a big viv running around on sand, loooads of them, was funny to watch the guy catch them.

I may be wrong about it being the others that were dwaft geckos. i know how to look after them =P that's all that matters


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> Think the little ones are called sudanids (think thats how it is spelt)


i'm so slow at responding, i'm really not well and people keep talking to me here. they may be called that, i really don't know, but like i said as long as i can look after them it doesn't matter what they're called =]


i need to buy loads more viv decorations now =] 

they guy said that he keeps 10 in a 2ft viv... i bought 5, put them in a 1ft viv and they look swamped, they hid at the edges poor little things. I really want to get a 1/2ft square viv for them, like a cube, give them loads of fake plants and things to hide under... does anyone think this would be too small even for them? i think i'd loose them in a 1ft square


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

*I have kept two painted agama Laudakia (Agama) stellio brachydactyla for seven years and wouldsay the last two pictures are painted agama. Noty sure of the painted dragons I thought they were the same thing. Anyway here is a care sheet for them.*

*Introduction*

*This is a very hardy lizard which comes from N Saudi Arabia, S Israel, and Sinai Desert.
Size and Description*

*This lizard grows to a maximum of 12" (28-30cm) in total length: adults vary from 8-12". This is a somewhat flattened looking lizard with a rather triangular head, large tympanum and gular fold. There is no dorsal crest (unlike many other agamids). Males can be distinguished by thickened preanal and ventral scales. Both sexes, but especially the male, can change colour as a result of mood change or excitement, a capability found in many agamas. *
*In the wild these agamids are quite timid, but when accustomed to captivity become quite tame and used to a routine. Righetti-Montelongo relates how one captive Hardun used to perform a sort of running ritual around the cage every morning at a certain time: he would then be fed, after which he did not repeat the ritual that day.
Habitat *
*In the wild, regardless of their actual country, they prefer living in stone walls or among rocks. Manthey and Schuster note that where in low density populations, the agamids may form pair bonds, but otherwise they are solitary. Their retreat is usually a pile of stones or a rodent burrow. Harduns greatly enjoy sunshine and bask on stone walls, rocks and buildings, and also on trees.
Captive Care*
*A desert-style vivarium setup is ideal for these agamids. For young lizards use paper on the bottom of the vivarium as they can get compaction of the gut and stomach on sand. For adults use calci or playpen sand and stones for the substrate with some rocks for the lizard(s) to climb on, making sure of course that the rocks cannot fall onto the lizards. For shelter and sleep a purpose-designed shelter for reptiles or a cork bark section may be used. Heating and lighting are also necessary for these agamid lizards. During most of the year the temperature at the warm end of the tank should be 80-90 deg F with a basking spot of up to 100 deg F (you may need to experiment a bit). In the wild many lizards in desert or arid areas actually retire to the cool of their burrows or crevices, so a temperature gradient with shelters at both ends is essential. Put the heat lamp on a timer and give it 12 hours a day. In cold climates or during the winter you should also use an under tank heat mat to provide gentle background heat at night, after the heat lamp has gone out. However, if your room temperature without reptile heaters is already fairly warm, then you may not need the heat mat. Across much of the Hardun's range, and certainly in those desert areas of North Africa and the Middle East which provide most of the wild-caught captives, the high daytime temperatures drop considerably at night, and a captive environment ought to reflect this within the bounds of safety. Righetti-Montelongo suggests that the temperature can be allowed to fall to the 60s (F) but no lower. UV light must also be provided, again for 12 hours a day. *
*These agamids are insectivorous. Crickets are easiest to use as a staple diet, but this can be varied with locusts and the odd helping of mealworms if the agama is big enough. Try offering food once every other day to begin with, about 6-8 crickets to start with, and adjust the numbers and frequency of feeding according to how the agama reacts. Although Laudakia stellio brachydactyla will drink from a water bowl, it comes from areas of low humidity, so a small bowl of water should be kept at the cool end of the tank. During this time of year (Dec-Jan) in the wild they hibernate, and this has also been reported among captive specimens. It is usually a good idea to drop the heat for these two months to no more than 60 F at the *
*warm end and reduce the photoperiod of the UV light from 12 to 8 hours a day. Righetti-Montelongo suggests that the agamas can be kept at 50 deg F for a period of 45-90 days, while other comments I have read suggest this drop in temperature for at least the months of December and January. During this time the lizard may appear to be very inactive and spend a lot of time in the shelter. This is normal, but keepers should observe their pet to make sure it is drinking. At the end of January heat and UV light should be returned back to normal levels, which should induce a return to normal activity in L. stellio. This "hibernation" is part of their life cycle. Recently purchased specimens, or the young or unwell, may not be ready for hibernation, in which case they should be kept as normal and allowed to hibernate the following December. 
Breeding*
*In the wild these agamids breed in March-April, the females laying in June and the eggs hatching in August-September. If captive breeding is to be attempted then the winter cooling period mentioned above is probably essential. L. stellio brachydactyla is an egg-layer, the females laying a clutch of 5-15 eggs up to twice a season after a gestation period of 1-2 months. Clutches from the European subspecies tend to be smaller, about 6-8 (Arnold et al). Righetti-Montelongo recommends providing an “egg chamber” (plastic box filled with moistened sand for the females to lay in), and incubation of the eggs at 80-85 deg F, at which temperature they should hatch within 65-80 days. It seems little captive breeding has been achieved so far (at least none that I have heard of), which is a pity as wild-caught imports should not be the sole, or even main, source of these interesting agamids.*
Cheers JohnG​​​


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you =]

is that right about the captive breeding?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know of at least 3 breeders in the UK who have successfully bred them - one of those breeders has had over 20 eggs hatch successfully now and there is a growing number of CB breeders in the USA also - quite a lot more than here, I know of one wholesaler who did import CB from the USA. They are new to the pet trade as CB certainly, and unless you actually spoke to the breeder, or a reliable supplier who knew the breeder, you can assume they are WC, but certainly breeding is not something that is common yet - I do believe they are going up in popularity and this will help increase the number of CB. I had 2 pairs of CB in this year, and I sold both of them to people who would keep them together as a pair and hopefully give back to the breeding pool, fingers crossed.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

if it is WC then you might be wise to get a vet check him over and do fecals to test for parasites


----------



## Chris&Laura (Aug 29, 2008)

Well my local reptile store has been selling painted agamas and his are exactly like the bottom picture, i was gunna get one..their lush! But i like the top one better!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

They have been bred in captivity for a while now the care sheet was an old on.
The shop that I work in has a male for sale at the moment.
JohnG


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

he's CB, and i'd like to get him a girlfriend, he wants to play with the beardies but they're waaayyy too big for him

he's still as clingy as ever... makes me a little worried


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Just read through the thread - well done on getting a lovely lizard and best of luck finding him a female and helping the cb population along!

It does however highlight the importance of scientific names - I know a lot of people can't be bothered with them, and can't say them (myself included on the last one!) but identification would be miles easier if more people looked out for them, and wrote them down.

Obviously knowing his species will help find the right lady/ladies for him too!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> Just read through the thread - well done on getting a lovely lizard and best of luck finding him a female and helping the cb population along!
> 
> It does however highlight the importance of scientific names - I know a lot of people can't be bothered with them, and can't say them (myself included on the last one!) but identification would be miles easier if more people looked out for them, and wrote them down.
> 
> Obviously knowing his species will help find the right lady/ladies for him too!


that's a really good point, i usually search the specific name, but as i got him from doncaster i have no idea what it is, could someone possibly confirm what it is for me?

* EDIT: i'm an idiot, it's on the care sheet*


----------



## king13 (Feb 12, 2008)

well i just put some eggs in the incubator today
from my son in laws painted dragons
same as the second pic


----------



## richbeckym (Jun 23, 2009)

*the painted agama lizard*

hiya. the painted agama lizard is vegetarian but will occaisionally eat cickets. The maily eat broccoli, cabbage, anything of the leafed variety. I have just recently got this information as im about to buy a pair this coming friday.
Also some information you might want to know is that they need a D3 bulb, a heat bulb and a heat mat. They do occasionally like a dip in water too. Lovely creatures, yours looks fab ^_^


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

richbeckym said:


> hiya. the painted agama lizard is vegetarian but will occaisionally eat cickets. The maily eat broccoli, cabbage, anything of the leafed variety. I have just recently got this information as im about to buy a pair this coming friday.
> Also some information you might want to know is that they need a D3 bulb, a heat bulb and a heat mat. They do occasionally like a dip in water too. Lovely creatures, yours looks fab ^_^


 
:gasp:

Even though this is an old thread, I am gobsmacked at your info!

They are not vegetarian, they are omnivorous and will eat a lot of insects!

Fair enough they are smaller than BD's for example so won't generally consume as much but mine looooved Crickets, locusts, mealies, etc..

They would be fed livefood 6 days a week and greens etc 7 days.

Also a heat-mat is not needed, a heat bulb will do the job. And they not only need a tube that puts out D3, it also needs to be at least a 10% UVB tube.

I think you may have been slightly mis-informed.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I know of at least 3 breeders in the UK who have successfully bred them - one of those breeders has had over 20 eggs hatch successfully now and there is a growing number of CB breeders in the USA also - quite a lot more than here, I know of one wholesaler who did import CB from the USA. They are new to the pet trade as CB certainly, and unless you actually spoke to the breeder, or a reliable supplier who knew the breeder, you can assume they are WC, but certainly breeding is not something that is common yet - I do believe they are going up in popularity and this will help increase the number of CB. I had 2 pairs of CB in this year, and I sold both of them to people who would keep them together as a pair and hopefully give back to the breeding pool, fingers crossed.


They are not difficult to breed (Laudakia stellio brachydactyla). Mine produce 2-3 clutches a year and breed for the first time at two years old.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

painted agama, looks exactly like mine!
live for about fifteen years i think!


----------



## TehMushKat (Jan 27, 2010)

Your little boy is absolutely adorable! I have a girl of the same breed, it's been very difficult trying to find out more about Painted Agamas though!


----------



## packerfannate (Jan 21, 2014)

I know this is old but I wanted to comment as there is so little information about Painted Agamas. 

I have a male and a female. I can assure you they are NOT vegetarians and will not live long with this diet. They are insectivores and eat mainly insects. I have heard they will sometimes eat vegetables but I have not been able to get mine to eat anything but crickets. And they are voracious about it. Mine eat 4-5 medium crickets each day.

Their care is similar to a bearded dragon but not exact. My male loves to be held and will claw at his cage when he wants out. I have only had the female a few months and she is still a little sheepish about being held. She is only about a year old. I hope to breed them eventually.

Although their care may be similar to a bearded dragon, their behavior is not. These guys are full of energy and they are fast when they get loose. Be very careful when putting them on the floor or taking them outside. They are very quick and very agile. 

Here is a picture of Phoenix hanging from the top of his cage. They do this often.


----------



## Rosyboasplus (Oct 15, 2010)

*Painted Agama*

Hi
that is a painted agama it used to be called a poor mans beardie, we have three of them.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Rosyboasplus said:


> Hi
> that is a painted agama it used to be called a poor mans beardie, we have three of them.


This thread is 6 years old.....:whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

JohnG said:


> *I have kept two painted agama Laudakia (Agama) stellio brachydactyla for seven years and wouldsay the last two pictures are painted agama. Noty sure of the painted dragons I thought they were the same thing. Anyway here is a care sheet for them.*
> 
> *Introduction*
> 
> ...


 
Is this your care sheet ? If not then I feel very strongly that you should make it clear where this info came from.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

PS these are not difficult lizards to keep or breed. I currently have over 100 eggs in the incubator of this species, and some babies already hatched. 

I know a number of other people who breed them.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> This thread is 6 years old.....:whistling2:


Isn't stopping anyone!


----------

